# Anyone been able to 'capture' from Dish rcvr via HDMI?



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

When with DTV (4 months ago), most (everything I tried actually-but once) I was able to capture (movies, sports, from DVR, etc) via HDMI. 

There was one occasion that I could not and it was a PPV movie with the 24 limit.

Do Dish rcvrs actually 'pass thru' HDCP signals from broadcasters or simply 'ALWAYS' assert the HDCP signal (ie - the no-copy via HDMI) ?

I have tried channels that were no problem at all with DTV, ie ESPN, but have tried all types, all being 'no copy'.

NO CHANNEL have I been able to record via my 722k!!

I ask this simply because DTV does not have 'slingbox' (or whatever it is called) and I was thinking this is the reason for the constant HDCP signal, a protection against liability issues to protect Dish's very sore & battered behind?!

NE1 know??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you wrote is show you don't get the technology - HDCP has more then you think, but mostly (to your intention) - encrypted data [AES].
Also, you could enlight us - what capturing device you're using ? (I'm aware of one).


----------



## lsilvest (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm curious which capture card you are using also. I only know of 2 that use an HDMI input: the Hauppauge Colossus and the Avermedia HD DVR. I have used the Avermedia with a Dish 722 and the HDMI input was useless, getting constant HDCP errors, even with OTA stations. It has the same problem with a Comcast DVR also, so I'm not sure if it's a Dish thing or the Avermedia car/software. It does have a component input and that works with no problem and is just as good as the HDMI anyway since it only records 2.0 audio even with HDMI.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Suffice it to say that the card I have used has worked for many hours via a HDMI connection for HD content, and I am sure you are correct that the software brand one uses matters or even simply the version.

I have the AverMedia DarkCrystal HD Capture Pro, and not until I got a particular s/w version (from their international site-NOT their US site) was I able to record H.264 @ any setting above 720x480, and reliably at that. The more recent US s/w does allow full HD H.264 capturing if not HDCP prevented.

I actually used it to dump recorded stuff via HDMI from my DTV rcvr before sending it back to DTV fully 'clean' in July.

But, it must be that the Dish 722k outputs the HDCP no copy signal always OR the AverMedia card is NOT an approved interface (yes there is more to the HDCP signal than just picture/audio) but no message with that intent was displayed. 

Let's hope someone can shed some info on the reason and/or if all HD output is HDCP no-copy from 722k.

Thanks!

PS: There always is HD analog (component) which NEVER has HDCP!


----------



## tenholde (Aug 17, 2007)

Use a slingbox with my DirecTv all of the time. My son watched the Cardinals win the world series from Madrid, Spain!

tenholde


----------



## gnillort (Nov 15, 2011)

I haven't been able too.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

HD Caputuring is best done with the Component outputs of HD receivers/DVR's. This is how most torrents are being captured as well, afaik.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

maartena said:


> HD Caputuring is best done with the Component outputs of HD receivers/DVR's. This is how most torrents are being captured as well, afaik.


Except for the network stuff which is most likely captured directly from an ATSC tuner card. Don't forget all the stuff that is digitally ripped from BD, etc...


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is what it says on the Dish website about HDCP.

"HDCP

High Bandwidth Digital Copy Protection is a form of digital copy protection that was developed to protect content as it travels across digital connections. As such, DISH Network and other pay TV providers have been required to activate HDCP on every receiver. With these new requirements, your TV and digital video connection to your TV must be HDCP-capable in order to view Pay-Per-View, Video On Demand and DISHOnline content through a digital connection.

To verify that you have HDCP-capable equipment, press the Menu button on your remote, then select ‘System Setup’"

Michael


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Capture via HDMI on 722k -- Working!! Thought I would share.

I resorted to my oldest h/w driver for the AverMedia TV HD DVR C027 pci-e card. (pays to keep those old versions)

It was suggested on a forum to use this version(64bit):
Win7_x64_1.12.64.22

But this one works perfectly for me(64bit):
Win7_x64_1.12.64.11

These are completely legal, as they were supplied by AverMedia, not hacked, they simply goofed up on the HDCP support. 722k wants to block (menu-6-3-hdmi) but card ignores.

Works for either mpeg2 or H.264 (mpeg4), a fast 2 core is needed or a decent 3-4core, uses all cpus.

These should have HDCP disabled for all Windows versions (XP, Vista, Win7) just get the OS version & 32 or 64 bit appropriately, via the internet, no longer at Avermedia sites, for legal reasons I am sure.

See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1196020&page=5 for version 22 drivers.

** You may want to check the driver files used via 'device manager', check the vendor of the file, and you might want to uninstall the device via device mgr and via program uninstall (just driver not MCS) and check if the files are really gone, all pertinent files are in winblows\system32. Note: there are fewer files for Win7_x64_1.12.64.11 driver, 2 or so more for subsequent versions.

Good Luck!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks, RVRambler.

I will give it a try for mine.


----------



## wizin (Feb 7, 2012)

tx, was looking for a solution like this


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

RVRambler said:


> I resorted to my oldest h/w driver for the AverMedia TV HD DVR C027 pci-e card. (pays to keep those old versions)
> 
> It was suggested on a forum to use this version(64bit):
> Win7_x64_1.12.64.22
> ...


Where can you get the version 11 drivers?

Michael


----------

